# Horn beep & lights flash every 5 minutes



## Rickroeder (Aug 16, 2004)

My 2002 Altima 3.5 's horn beeps and lights flash every 5 minutes while in garage. I called up dealer and they said they'd never heard of that before. Its the same light flash and sound you hear when you set the alarm with the keyfob. I removed and checked batteries in keyfob. Thay were OK. I've shut off the horn alert but the lights still flash every few minutes. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Try unplugging the battery for a while to reset the ECU.


----------

